# New Apple Computer



## Macfan (Jun 4, 2018)

Apple is hosting their annual Worldwide Developers Conference today (6-4-18 @ 10 AM Pacific Time). I've been wanting to purchase a new iMac for a while now but have been waiting for Apple to refresh the iMac line. If they don't do that today, I'm thinking on ordering the new iMac Pro. Either way, I expect to order a new iMac computer sometime today . Christmas in June, whodathought lol. I'm hoping for a refreshed iMac line as it is considerably less cost wise than the iMac Pro but the Pro model is some serious horsepower. Anyway, will try to return with an update once the dust settles and the final decision is made . Don...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 4, 2018)

Good luck


----------



## Macfan (Jun 4, 2018)

Thanks, *Ken N Tx*. Apple failed to announce a hardware refresh at WWDC, so I ordered a sparkly new iMac Pro that should be in my most appreciative hands later this week ! It's admittedly pricey but comes with some awe inspiring specs. For the technically curious:

Product Highlights
Apple 27" iMac Pro with Retina 5K Display (Late 2017)
3.2 GHz Intel Xeon W 8-Core
64GB of DDR4 RAM | 1TB SSD
AMD Radeon Pro Vega 64 (16GB HBM2)
27" 5120 x 2880 IPS Retina 5K Display
UHS-II SDXC Card Reader
Thunderbolt 3 | USB 3.0
802.11ac Wi-Fi | Bluetooth 4.2
10Gb Gigabit Ethernet
Magic Keyboard & Magic Mouse 2 Included
macOS High Sierra


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 4, 2018)

Congrats.   I will be moving from Windows World to a Mac with my next laptop purchase.   I have finally had all the Microsoft that I can stand.   (Plus all my other devices are Apple so I might as well get with the program.)   Hope you enjoy your new technology.


----------



## Macfan (Jun 4, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> Congrats.   I will be moving from Windows World to a Mac with my next laptop purchase.   I have finally had all the Microsoft that I can stand.   (Plus all my other devices are Apple so I might as well get with the program.)   Hope you enjoy your new technology.


Thanks, *C'est Moi.* I switched to Apple (Mac) in 2005 and my only regret was in not making the switch sooner . I had hoped Apple was going to refresh the iMac line at WWDC as a regular iMac isn't as heavy on the wallet but, without a doubt, the iMac Pro is to die for (super sweet) ! I expect delivery by the end of the week, so I'll be able to report how things are going, or went. Don...


----------



## Wandrin (Jun 4, 2018)

Congrats.  You bought a nice rig.


----------



## Macfan (Jun 4, 2018)

Wandrin said:


> Congrats.  You bought a nice rig.


Thanks, *Wandrin*, I think so too. I'm still beside myself in amazement that the wife OK'd the purchase . I think she likes me lol?


----------



## Wandrin (Jun 4, 2018)

I just checked the list to see if my macbook pro is too old to run the Mojave release they talked about today.  Whew!  I'm good.


----------



## Roadwarrior (Jun 6, 2018)

Congrats on the new unit,  Always wanted a Mac but poor people have poor ways.  The argument of what's better Mac-Windows-Linux is akin to politics or religion.  Never a correct answer, Enjoy.


----------



## Macfan (Jun 6, 2018)

Roadwarrior said:


> Congrats on the new unit,  Always wanted a Mac but poor people have poor ways.  The argument of what's better Mac-Windows-Linux is akin to politics or religion.  Never a correct answer, Enjoy.


Thanks, *Roadwarrior*. The 'correct' answer is the one you enjoy most. In my man cave (computer room), we have my Apple iMac, my Linux Mint PC and the wife's Windows 10 PC. There are pros and cons with each, it is an individual choice as to which platform appeals to one the most, but I'm thinking you already know that . While I'm here, my Precious (iMac Pro) is out for delivery as I type this, a full day early even. Nothing like Christmas in June ! Hope your week is going well. Don...


----------



## paxtonstafford (Jul 15, 2018)

mac-rumors is a great place to stay up to speed on pros and cons etc....


----------



## Ronni (Aug 24, 2018)

I'm a Mac-head myself, so I applaud your purchase!!


----------



## Macfan (Aug 24, 2018)

Ronni said:


> I'm a Mac-head myself, so I applaud your purchase!!


Thanks, *Ronni*, still not sure I deserve such an expensive gift but am truly thankful for it. The wife says it's my combined birthday/Christmas gift for some time to come . Don...


----------

